# [square brackets in poem titles]



## Phil Istine (Jan 11, 2016)

On the basis of "the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked": I've noticed some poem titles contained in square brackets of late [...].
I've carried out a quick search but am unable to find why these are sometimes used.  I'm aware of why they may be used in prose or articles etc., but could someone enlighten what their purpose is in poem titles please?

I hope I don't get a mention in that "stupid questions you've been asked" thread


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 11, 2016)

I think it's a great question, Phil. It set me off on a quest to discover the reason. As far as I can ascertain, square brackets are used in the US and ellipses or (...) would be used in UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand, both to separate a phrase that does not truly belong within the sentence where it appears, e.g.  _Mary Pink (yes, her real name) was a florist. _

As for their use in poem titles, I think the reason they appear in some haiku poems is because haiku are not supposed to have a title and the brackets are a way of distancing the title from the words of the poem while putting up a name for the thread.

Maybe the poets who have used brackets in the title of their poems will let us know if I'm right?  Anyway, I enjoyed the research so thanks for asking.

jen


----------



## aj47 (Jan 11, 2016)

Exactly so.  It is not titled, but the thread needs something more than *Untitled* to differentiate it.  The piece I posted today is my second grief poem, but the first one was more specifically about memories so I referred to it as "Looking Back".  I can't speak for everyone who uses brackets, but that's my answer.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  So, it's not poems per se but just haikus.  That makes more sense now.


----------

